# Fairlife Milk



## BigGameHunter (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone besides me and Assassin32 drinking this stuff?  13g protein per cup.  Tastes good a bit pricy but great when your on the go.  Thanks Assassin.

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/14519-Traveling-for-Work?highlight=Fairlife+milk

http://www.dairyfoods.com/articles/...w-high-protein-milk-with-a-series-of-racy-ads


----------



## mickems (Mar 13, 2015)

I haven't tried it but I heard of it. isn't  it made from Coca Cola company? is it processed?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 13, 2015)

I just saw it on tv and will be trying it soon.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2015)

I am not some paleo enthusiast or anything but something about ****ing with milk just seems off putting to me. The protein peanut butter thing too I thought was lame.

I just don't see the need for protein fortified anything. It's not hard to hit protein requirements for the day.  

I think these products have spawned out of the false notion backed by supp company research that suggests high protein diets are better for weight loss as protein is somehow more filling than carbs and fats. That just isn't accurate. 

Good old fashioned whole milk is good for me.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 13, 2015)

Wife slapped me up with 2 coupons to try this stuff.  Good ones too, 75 cents off each.  Anyhow picked it up because of the coupons. Not bad but too me Milk taste like .....milk. lol.  I normally just get a organic whole milk...........but I had a coupon!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am not some paleo enthusiast or anything but something about ****ing with milk just seems off putting to me. The protein peanut butter thing too I thought was lame.
> 
> I just don't see the need for protein fortified anything. It's not hard to hit protein requirements for the day.
> 
> ...



I keep a gallon of whole milk in my cooler every day and agree 100%, but you of all people will appreciate the chocolate milk. Trust me its bad ass, creamy and smooth!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I keep a gallon of whole milk in my cooler every day and agree 100%, but you of all people will appreciate the chocolate milk. Trust me its bad ass, creamy and smooth!!!


Oh well if it comes in chocolate!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh well if it comes in chocolate!



Cost wise its more of a treat than a replacement of milk.  Serious try it.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh well if it comes in chocolate!



Shit now Pillar is sold!   Should have just started saying it comes in chocolate....


----------



## stonetag (Mar 13, 2015)

Crazy that you should mention Fairlife BGH! My son is married to the daughter of one of the three guys that came up with the process. and invented the formula for the milk. Hans Maron is the guys name, he also came up with Core Power, it's a protein drink that incorporates the same milk. Hans is partners with the McCoskey's, who are the founders of fair life. My son met his daughter who was going to BSU (smurf turf). And my son doesn't have to worry about money anymore..lol, in fact my kid will be the IT guy for the company in a few months. Small world my friend. Oh, Coca Cola bought a large share of the company, but the larger share I believe still is owned by fairlife. I'm not really clear on all the corporate bullshit around it.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 13, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I keep a gallon of whole milk in my cooler every day and agree 100%, but you of all people will appreciate the chocolate milk. Trust me its bad ass, creamy and smooth!!!



Couldn't have said it better, my man. I only drink the chocolate also. I go through almost a gallon of 2% a day, so I would never buy the Fairlife white milk. But, for a snack on the go or if you love chocolate milk, this stuff is awesome. It's the only chocolate milk that I buy now.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 14, 2015)

I fortify my whole milk with blue heart DbolZ

...its true


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2015)

Gonna have to give this a go-round.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 17, 2015)

So I came across this in the store today and remembered BGH and Assasin32 trying it. I went with the chocolate milk fairlife, all natural ingredients, lactase enzyme added for those who are intolerant, and 13g protein per cup. Tastes fukking great in the chocolate milk flavor


----------

